# How many people practise kicking tournament style?



## Robbo (Jun 4, 2002)

This question is in regards to the flashy kicks that are being done in tournaments today.

The ones that I can do (jump spinning hook, crescent, 540, etc) I find fun to do sometimes when I need a change. I also tend to think it directly reflects on your flexibility and basics when you do these kicks.

How many of you dismiss these kicks out of hand, how many play with them, how many are interested by them, do you enjoy watching people performing them?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

I like to watch them, and admire those that can do them for their flexibility.

However, I am much more grounded than that, and I don't use them myself (translation: I can't do those kinda kicks).  I don't think they have a place in "traditional" katas, but individual katas, reflecting a individual's talent, can definitely showcase them.

I would like to play with them, eventually, but I am not thinking it's gonna happen anytime too soon..... 

Peace--


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 4, 2002)

High kicks are high risk.  I intend to learn them in time (still a beginner at this point) and do them, but I wouldn't try them in a self-defense situation.  If I get into tournament competition, then maybe I'll be developing them, but I don't see much use for opening myself up to serious damage trying to do a fancy kick when trying to actually defend myself, and defending myself is more important to me right now.

So, for me the fancy kicks will have a limited place.  Don't know if I'll ever be able to do a 540, though.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *This question is in regards to the flashy kicks that are being done in tournaments today.
> 
> ...



I love to watch them, and i love to _try_ and practise them (at 195 pounds I think I'm bordering on non-graceful!), but i do NOT think that they should be thrown in tournaments.

It's too difficult to see where kicks like this are going to end up, and they are therefore hard to block. With a lot of them coming around at head height, it's too dangerous.

It's not like we don't have enough other moves to play with without planting a huge spinning twirling kick on the side of someone's head, people have gone home *dead* becase of behaviour like this.

Ian.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 4, 2002)

Perhaps I should clarify. By "In tournaments" I meant in the open forms divisions.

Sparring tends to stick more to simple techniques just from any angle you can imagine, however there have been many a time I have seen jump spinning hooks and crescents score in sparring divisions.

Thanks,
Rob

P.S. Using these kicks in a self defense situation is not the question being asked, only for personal development or competition.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

I stick to Kenpo Kicks, I try to stay away from the fancy stuff.  I would eventually like to evolve some capoiera into short 4 or long 4 for fun.  I think it would look cool.

Michael


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm sort of an abberation, I'm short and heavy.  i have great flexibility and fast feet.  I use the flashy kicks to great effect.  The thing to remember, wether it be a crescent kick, spinning crescent, hook-round, spinning hook, jump turning/spinning back, spinning side or jump turning side is this, you have to set it up properly.  IF you are going ot expose yourself for the split second it takes to execute the tech, you have to force the opening and make sure it's going to stay there.  Those techs are more about timing than anything else.  You not only have to have the form, but also the speed to pull them off, and AGAIN, you have to have a viable target.  Also, the better you are at those kind of techniques, they easier they are to spot and defend against.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

do all those cool kicks, while Seig and I have the problem carrying all the trophies home......

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 5, 2002)

personally, I don't generally use ANY kick that requires you to turn your back on your opponent.  For the split second you can't see him, if he's faster than you are (and you never know), you can get nailed. I don't use em in sparring, and I wouldn't use em in the street.  No point in looking good and losing a fight.  I'd rather skip the fancy stuff, because it can sometimes be the difference between winning and losing.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

hooked......... lol....... be sure to sweep him for me nightengale will ya!  :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 5, 2002)

That's a good debate about the "flashy kicks". I know a few nice kicks and like to practice them on occassion just for the sake of something a little different. I used to like to do a lot of them when I was younger as well as probably many other people. It is good to have a few in the back of your mind just in case you find a student that accels in kicking or has an eager mind to learn. All you have to do is say here try working on this one or that one. Each kick has it's place. Now the question comes down to whether you would use it in tournament (maybe so) or street self-defense (probably not). Yeah some you have to turn your back on your attacker and these kicks should be used only as some kind of finishing move. This is where you get power, torque, or body momentum. Just some thoughts.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

Look at it this way, a spinning back kick can be considered the foot equivalent of a sucker punch.  Set them up, lure them in, and wham.....I have been in situations where in very close with someone I did not have a viable target for my hands, a jump spinning side kick at that range can cause a lung to land at your feet.  There are times when  "flashy" kicks are just not an option, and there are times they are the best option.  Situations and individuals vary.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *do all those cool kicks, while Seig and I have the problem carrying all the trophies home......
> 
> ...



Oh please, you seem to forget I get to take a few of those home myself! You must have not been in Texas for sometime now! Lots has changed, GOLDEN ONE!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *This question is in regards to the flashy kicks that are being done in tournaments today.
> 
> ...



This has been a great posting, with even greater answers from all others (Except the Goldendragon)
 You guys are awesome! :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

RICARDO !!!!!!!!!!!!!  We were NOT talking about the Armadillo Chasers Club (ACC) which you have won for the past 10 years!  (still hasn't caught one)!!

We are talking Kenpo here......... PAY ATTENTION!

SHEESHahhhhhhh

sorry guys.......  he really does try hard....

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 6, 2002)

I feel the these types of kicks are very good exercises in developing good health and fitness. Not to mention versatility and flexibility within the various motions the body uses to execute each. Personally, i love the jumping and leaping involved in kicking! I weigh about 215 and have no physical problem with practicing them. I personally teach the jumping, spinning, and combination knee-lift kicking motions within our system.  I students kinda bug out sometimes because they see this old guy jumping around kicking in 360's etc,. I just tell them, not to let the old man out do them. That is the way my sifu taught me kicking! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

I do agree with you here, for practice and many other benefits they are great, just be sure when reality comes that you do not think it's play time.  :asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 6, 2002)

I think chicken kicks are about as "airborne" as I will get.

I can *do* tornado kicks and all that good stuff.....I just can't do them *well* (in my opinion), and don't like to do them.

The major reason for this is probably that, when faced with someone who likes to do the high kicks, I invariably take the groin shot.  

I don't like getting kicked in the head, and have developed a rather natural reaction as a result.  Most times now, when someone raises their leg up to kick me, I fire a kick into the groin.  Even if I miss and hit the inner thigh, it stops the attack in a really quick fashion.  

Aerials, I try to step into.  Most folks at our school don't try them, but I have sparred people who do them.  When I can, I try to take a step or two in, with a strike, so that I can smother the kick.  If it is too risky, I get the heck out of the way and try to hit the guy when he plants.

Sometimes, though, it don't work, and I get my bell rung.  So yeah, I know they work well sometimes.  However, since I don't want the kind of attack I do to people done to *me*, I stay away from the air- and high kicks.

Just my opinion.....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

those that are actively participating in tournaments and have the skill and youth to perform these maneuvers.. .     lol

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Doesn't Old Age and Treachery overcome youth and skill?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Doesn't Old Age and Treachery overcome youth and skill? *[/QUOTE
> 
> Only if you can "Pay Off", the Promoter, and Chief Referee!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

You don't have to pay them off, find them their glasses and give them back their walkers.


----------

